# mehr als 32 DP-Slaves in STEP7 möglich?



## Dumbledore (17 April 2012)

Hallo auch,

nach längerer Abwesenheit aus diesem Forum habe ich nun mal eine Frage, die wir hier dringend lösen müssen um ein Projekt ans Laufen zu bringen. Und trotz Suchen in allen Handbüchern und auch mit Hilfe SuFu in diesem Forum habe ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden. Da hilft nur noch der geballte Sachverstand der Teilnehmer 

Also: wir bauen gerade ein Projekt auf, das mit einer S7-416-3PN/DP unter anderem etwa 80 DP-Slaves ansteuert. Da ich die Geschichte mit den 32 Slaves pro Segment kannte habe ich entsprechende (Diagnose-)Repeater vorgesehen um diese Grenze einhalten zu können. Die CPU selber kann ja laut Handbuch auf jeder ihrer Profibusschnittstellen 125 Teilnehmer bedienen. 

ABER : Jetzt wollen wir das Ganze in STEP7 (HW-Config) anlegen, dort wird ja nur das DP-Mastersystem angelegt, die (Diagnose-)Repeater tauchen nur als Slaves auf und erzeugen hier keine neuen Segmente. Und siehe da: beim 33ten Slave kommt prompt die Meldung "Die maximal zulässige Anzahl von 32 Slaves ist überschritten". Noch der Hinweis, dass ich diese drei Repeater fein säuberlich auch im Tab "Optionen/Leitungen" für diesen Profibus eingetragen habe.

Was können wir tun? Es gibt keine offensichtliche Methode, diese Zahl irgendwo einzustellen. Aber das muss doch schon vorher jemand getan haben, wir sind da doch bestimmt nicht die Ersten ...

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## dtsclipper (17 April 2012)

Ich hatte es bis jetzt nur mit einem Diag-Repeater zu tun.

Kick mal die Angaben bei "Optionen/Leitungen" raus, also auf default und trage als Protokoll "DP" ein.

Der Repeater sollte dann von alleine repeaten.


----------



## centipede (17 April 2012)

Deine CPU kann nicht mehr wie 32 Slaves anbinden, musst eine CP verwenden.


----------



## MSB (17 April 2012)

centipede schrieb:


> Deine CPU kann nicht mehr wie 32 Slaves anbinden, musst eine CP verwenden.



Ich hatte das zunächst (gefühlt) ja für einen mehr als schlechten Scherz gehalten, aber laut:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/43411965/td
ist dieser Anmerkung wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## centipede (17 April 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich hatte das zunächst (gefühlt) ja für einen mehr als schlechten Scherz gehalten, aber laut:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/43411965/td
> ist dieser Anmerkung wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> ...



Bei so etwas verstehe ich nicht zu scherzen ;-)


----------



## Dumbledore (17 April 2012)

ok, danke für die erhellenden Antworten. Ich muss sagen, das ist wirklich das Letzte, was ich von einer (mit IF-Modul) über 10k€ (Listenpreis) teuren CPU erwartet hätte.

Netterweise ist zum Glück wenigstens die IF1-Schnittstelle (IF964-DP) in der Lage, 125 Slaves anzusprechen, so dass wir nur die Verkabelung ein wenig umplanen und nichts dazu kaufen mussten. Das wusste dann zum Glück auch STEP7, so dass man das auch so im Projekt einrichten konnte. 

Das Dumme an der Geschichte ist, dass wir hier nur das CPU-Rack für die Programmierer stehen haben, der reale I/O kommt erst später hinzu - und dann wäre es zu spät für Experimente. Ich muss also sicher sein, dass das nachher auch in der Realität klappt.

Aber wie gesagt, bei einem solchen High-End-Produkt finde ich das schon fast beschämend. Ist wohl ein sichtbares Zeichen dafür, dass Profibus "out" und Profinet "in" ist. Wie sonst soll ich jemals die jeweils maximal verfügbaren 131072 Ein- und Ausgänge erreichen (was ich aber gar nicht vorhabe)  

Gruß und Dank
Michael aka Dumbledore

PS. Das Handbuch aus der Manual Collection hat also offensichtlich einen Fehler


----------



## centipede (17 April 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die kombinierten MPI/PB Schnittstellen schon jemals mehr konnten.


----------



## blasterbock (17 April 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, worin genau Euer Problem besteht.
Ich ziehe die gewünschten Teilnehmer an den DP-Strang und fertig.
Der Repeater wurde im Feld gesetzt, an der CPU blieb mir nichts einzustellen.
Das gezeigte Projekt läuft jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr.


----------



## centipede (17 April 2012)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, worin genau Euer Problem besteht.
> Ich ziehe die gewünschten Teilnehmer an den DP-Strang und fertig.
> Der Repeater wurde im Feld gesetzt, an der CPU blieb mir nichts einzustellen.
> Das gezeigte Projekt läuft jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr.
> ...



Toll kannst du das, dann lies doch den ersten Beitrag nochmal genau durch :-D


----------



## blasterbock (17 April 2012)

Den Beitrag habe ich wohl gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht, woher die Fehlermeldung kommt.
Bei meinem Projekt habe keinerlei Fehlermeldung gehabt.
Die HW Konfig schluckt die Konfiguration ohne Murren.
Ich arbeite mit S7 V5.5 SP1.

@centipede
Wenn Du meine Konfiguration betrachtest, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich 42 Teilnehmer an einem Strang habe und Simatic beschwert sich darüber nicht ein Mal.


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2012)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Den Beitrag habe ich wohl gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht, woher die Fehlermeldung kommt.
> Bei meinem Projekt habe keinerlei Fehlermeldung gehabt.
> Die HW Konfig schluckt die Konfiguration ohne Murren.
> Ich arbeite mit S7 V5.5 SP1.
> ...



Er will sagen, dass es um eine 416 geht und du eine 319 einsetzt. Leider hat Siemens anscheinend aus unerfindlichen Gründen die 416 kastriert oder die ist schon 100 Jahre lang so und bleibt es dann eben auch.


----------



## blasterbock (17 April 2012)

ok ok
bekenne mich schuldig.
Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass eine 319 an der Stelle mehr kann, als eine 416.
So kann man sich irren.


----------



## MSB (17 April 2012)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, worin genau Euer Problem besteht.
> Ich ziehe die gewünschten Teilnehmer an den DP-Strang und fertig.
> Der Repeater wurde im Feld gesetzt, an der CPU blieb mir nichts einzustellen.
> Das gezeigte Projekt läuft jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr.
> ...




Also ich weiß jetzt im Moment beim besten Willen nicht, wem dein Post jetzt was bringen soll.
a) Du benutzt eine völlig andere CPU einer anderen Familie
b) Das einzige was man nun schließen kann, das eine 319-3PN/DP offensichtlich nicht über diese "Einschränkung" verfügt

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## blasterbock (17 April 2012)

Ja Manuel, auch Du hast Recht.
Ralle hatte mich schon auf meinen Fehler hingewiesen.


----------

